# My german poodle :)



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

It's not perfect, his butt and body are maybe over sized (and actually he is slightly fat ), but I'll correct it after next bath. And I left the tail on him because he has a low set tail and it looks better this way. Don't laugh at first picture he is not a show dog and he gets confused when I stretch him to pose  (and if I don't he sits). I needed a third hand to take a photo I couldn't capture all of him.



















This is a video,
it's too cold outside, we are going out just for 15min, no long walks those days, it's not good for shaved ears


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

He looks amazing! Great scissoring job- it looks so smooth and flowing. The German looks excellent on him


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the top knot rocks! looks very nice!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ooooh, VERY nice! Love the curve of the chest!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks people for so many nice comments!
I'm happy you all like it!

Birdie - thanks, I like him in German too, he is my 9yre old (still good looking and healthy) best friend!

neVar - tnx, it was catchy to do his top knot cause I used to much conditioner on his head and it didn't want to stand upward normally, but it turned out quite good

Fluffyspoos -
I'm kind a obsessed with chest and butt shape  and analyzing photos form the net all the time! I always have to learn more, I'm never satisfied!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*like*

He looks so nice.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow he is sooo fluffy and you scissored him so perfect! good work and I mean WORK! LOL


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you did a great job overall. The TK I really like & from the picture of him in the snow I like the rear end. I am not crazy though about his shoulders. They look really huge, a bit like a football player with gear on. In the photo of him laying down with the great TK you can see where you took in the neck nicely & then the shoulder flares out & you can see the thickness of the shoulder area in the snow picture as well, (but that could be angle of camera?)


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for commenting!

*3dog* tnx, like to hear constructive comment , I'm going to tight up body area (shoulders too) and butt next time. Till then I'll look at him and think what and how to change. Third one is not a photo it's a video, take a look.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Love his TK! Very nice scissor work.
I'd like to see more photos as you tweak the trim


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks great! I like the tail with hair :biggrin: I am jealous of your TK!! I can never seem to blend Vinnie's TK into his neck correctly!!


----------



## babysdaddy (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks really good and would love to have scissor work like that.


----------

